# Sorry to moan again



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

POP UPS. :-[ :-[

Its getting to the point where I dread coming here now. I know there is software out there which can filter them but thats not the point. I avoid sites where I know they'll be present, please don't say I'll have to avoid here too?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

There's a very easy way to avoid popups on this website. But I'm not going to share it because they're paying for keeping the site online


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Advertsing pay for this site, pop ups just piss off members :-[


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

> Advertsing pay for this site, pop ups just piss off members :-[


aye....

damn those pop up... 

IIRC.. 'they' only make money when someone clicks though.... "click revenue" or whatever you call it.... ? ? i think ? ? 'pop cash' ??

but of all the websites I know of.... this web-site and the Channel 4 web-site has far too many and very annoying pop ups....

although there are a few clever ones out there, that almost make you click on 'em....  although I can't recall if I have ever found any pop up ads every useful. . . . . .


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> POP UPS. :-[ :-[
> 
> Its getting to the point where I dread coming here now. I know there is software out there which can filter them but thats not the point. I avoid sites where I know they'll be present, please don't say I'll have to avoid here too?


everybody sssshhhhhh! its working....he'll be gone soon!  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Try AdShield. Works fine for me.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hundreds of the bastary things , GET THEM OFF !


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Try AdShield. Works fine for me.


The point here is that this is a community site, surely its purspose is to serve the community and listen rather than force it to take steps of installing software?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

but would you be willing to pay?


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> but would you be willing to pay?


I can't speak for anyone else but if it was an option between these bloody "Pop Up's"  and paying a subscription fee for the use of this site then I would be more than happy to pay. 

I'm with you Thorney


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> The point here is that this is a community site, surely its purspose is to serve the community and listen rather than force it to take steps of installing software?


Yes, in an ideal world. I hate pop-up's just as much as you do Thorney. Over to the web masters I think ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

I don't think anyone can doubt my commitment to this forum or the TTOC 

The fact is that advertising DOES generate revenue enough for the site without the need to resort to pop ups. I know Jae feels the same as all of us on this, I just wish he/Kev could filter them out a bit more.

And before anyone flames me about being ungrateful, yes I do know what I'm talking about, this isn't the only forum I'm involved in.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Have a look on this thread for an explanation of why the pop-ups are here, and what Jae does about them...
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1048201078

p.s. I hate them as much as the rest of you... probably more as I get them when working on the dev site, and on my copy of the site here at home as well!!


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Okie dokie, maybe Jae can 'refuse' them a bit quicker?


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> Okie dokie, maybe Jae can 'refuse' them a bit quicker?


Agreed ;D ;D


----------

